
The Brydge Pro+ keyboard adds a trackpad to your iPad Pro - duelingjello
https://appleinsider.com/articles/20/01/02/the-brydge-pro-keyboard-adds-a-trackpad-to-your-ipad-pro
======
duelingjello
I don’t get it. The iPad Pro _is_ a touch device. I use an old Magic Keyboard
with an iPad Pro 10.5 (2017) because the “smart” cover keyboard I got from
Logitech with that “magic” connector is flimsy and doesn’t always work right
(fails to power-on frequently). For touch interaction, the iPad screen is
close enough that a touchpad seems both redundant and only marginally faster
than just touching the screen. I use the protection case and stand from the
Logitech keyboard case, but it’s much nicer to have the keyboard and display
separate so that they can be adjusted and setup individually depending on
position: sitting, lying, standing, etc.

